
Super Mario clone in Java - Halienja
https://annot.io/github.com/BrentAureli/SuperMario/blob/master/core/src/com/brentaureli/mariobros/Sprites/Mario.java
======
muterad_murilax
I was kind of expecting this to be the actual reverse-engineered Super Mario
Bros. disassembly [0] rewritten into Java, with the physics routines intact
and so forth.

[0]
[https://gist.github.com/1wErt3r/4048722](https://gist.github.com/1wErt3r/4048722)

~~~
PostOnce
This is great. It really shows how much easier it is to make a game these
days.

------
PostOnce
"The source to a Java-based Mario clone that is very different to Mario." you
mean. Mario is over a decade older than Java. The NES did graphics in a wildly
different way than is being done here.

And we're using Box2D physics and floating point math :p

The thing to note here is that you can make an incredibly entertaining game
with a few hundred lines of code, and you can do it a lot faster than in the
80s, less memory and speed constraints, looser types, easier higher level
languages.

------
ben174
This is just a platformer made in Java, that happens to have a few characters
with the same name as Super Mario Bros.

Nothing about the original NES game has been implemented here.

------
retrogradeorbit
I'm disappointed this doesn't implement the original Mario physics and just
uses Box2D instead.

------
eviltester
Thanks, I hadn't looked at libgdx before. This code brought it to my attention
- I'll add libgdx to my research list.

